# A large number of Malts are being turned in



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

to rescue in the near future by several breeders back east who are shutting down. I don't have an exact number, but Mary says she can get as many dogs as we feel we can handle. They will ship them out here and we will pick them up at the airport and foster some ourselves and then hand the others out to other foster parents.

If there is anyone here who would be inerested in helping (even if you are not an officially vetted foster home), please contact me via PM with your name, location, and contact information.

Thanks!


During the call, Mary had a call from some reporter from Animal Planet.... She told them to call back because she was busy talking to me... :wacko1: That women has finally lost it... :w00t: :biggrin:


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> to rescue in the near future by several breeders back east who are shutting down. I don't have an exact number, but Mary says she can get as many dogs as we feel we can handle. They will ship them out here and we will pick them up at the airport and foster some ourselves and then hand the others out to other foster parents.
> 
> If there is anyone here who would be inerested in helping (even if you are not an officially vetted foster home), please contact me via PM with your name, location, and contact information.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, 
would you like me to send this post to Nadia (owner of the Golden Bone) as she dedicates her life to rescue and has a huge network? I would love to take one but am not sure how it would impact Carly's training so perhaps I should wait until she's a bit more solid. 

BTW, her pottying is pretty much 100% since I added a second potty pad...she does not want to poop in her ex pen if possible.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm on the east coast, but I will be glad to help out if I can. I sent you a PM.


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

I would like to help too. I just sent you a PM with my info.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

We will also need transporters to get these little ones to the fosters.

The more volunteers we get, the more pups we can help.

I'm in for a few of them. Heck, I'll take them all ~ LOL


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I sent a pm.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Whatever we can do to help, just let me know.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Steve - I sent you a PM regarding transporting in this neck of the woods. Bless you for all that you do!  

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I can help transport if you have any foster homes in FL.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am sending you a PM.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I would like to help and have a friend that would be willing to accept 2 fosters.

Steve -- I will pm you.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How many is Mary thinking ya'll will be able to take on? I certainly would like to help - when are you expecting them?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Just PM'd you, where are these babies now?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> How many is Mary thinking ya'll will be able to take on? I certainly would like to help - when are you expecting them?[/B]


Mary told me that expects them to be shipped via air to Sky Harbor sometime next week. Right now, we are just trying to figure out how many can be handled by people in the area, so we know how many they should ship out here.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Just PM'd you, where are these babies now?[/B]


All I know is what Mary told me which is that one or two breeders on the east coast are "getting out of the business" and that they have a large number of dogs which they are turning into rescue.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, this is not going quite as I expected. :smpullhair: 

Mary has five foster families (or possible foster families here in central AZ). Mary is not feeling all that great and so I told her I would take care of calling everyone here to see how many dogs we can take. I was hoping that we could just have 10 or 15 dogs shipped into Sky Harbor that I could pick up and then hand out to various foster families.

Peg and I have committed to 3. Doreen in Prescott is taking 2.

The next lady I called in Glendale has had her telephone disconnected. I have an email address but I am not very hopeful. The second lady I called is in the hospital... and the third lady (who is in her 70s) was in the middle of a St. Patrick's Day party when I called... so I will call her back tomorrow...

So far we only are set up to take 5 and from what I understand... there are lots and lots more than that.

Seriously... if anyone is interested, please go to http://malteserescue.homestead.com/FosterApplication.html and fill out the foster application ASAP.

Thanks...


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

If the M & M's were a little older I would take a couple for sure, but right now with their training I think it would be a little too much to handle.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I wish I could take one but with traveling I can't. I'd be more than happy to be a transporter. I will be in Naples Florida until the last of May and then I'll be back in Ohio, regardless of where I am I would like to help if I can. If there's anything I can do please let me know.

Jane


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Steve I can take as many as I am needed to take. I am going to fill out the app now.

*
EDIT*:
This says to mail the app to her. Is there any way I can fax it Steve? So we can hopefully save time that way.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Too bad we are not in Arizona yet. I would have loved to help you out. If you need transport down here in Texas let me know.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve I can take as many as I am needed to take. I am going to fill out the app now.
> 
> *
> EDIT*:
> This says to mail the app to her. Is there any way I can fax it Steve? So we can hopefully save time that way.[/B]



She does have a fax number, but I do not have access to it where I am now. I would just check the North Central Maltese web site over.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I appreciate those who have responded, however, I checked with Mary and the bottom line is if you do not fill out and submit a foster application, we can not utilize whatever help that you have offered.

*maltese**rescue*.homestead.com and look for the foster link on the left

I do want to say to anyone who is on the fence about doing this, it costs you almost nothing out of pocket. You have to obviously feed whatever dog(s) you rescue... but any needed preauthorized vet care is an expense which you will be reimbursed for when you submit the bill.

As it stands right now, I have pretty much struck out with anyone else in Arizona helping with these rescues. We do have Doreen who has offered to help and Kim has submitted a foster application. However, of the other 3 names I was given to check out. One phone is disconnected, the second lady answered from her hospital bed, and the third lady (who is 71) is going into the hospital in several weeks to have an eye removed because of cancer...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Southern California and Nevada are within driving distance.

So anyone interested in these areas, get your apps in.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

If you ever need a transport in Virginia, DC, Maryland, Baltimore let me know.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

If they can get to Southern California, I might be able to drive down and back to my home in Northern California to foster one, maybe two if it would not be long-term. 

I have even been considering adopting another dog but haven't decided on one yet.


----------

